# 1st Jewish Wedding-The Motherload



## elsaspet (Sep 1, 2007)

If you aren't Jewish, or/and haven't done a Jewish wedding, breaking into Jewish Wedding photography is about as hard as breaking into a Mobster birthday party. LOL.  This is the one time in our career that we actually dropped our rates to get a deal.
And wow, are we glad we did!  Funnest Wedding Ever!  No starchy church rules, no boring reception....just cool traditional stuff and party party party.  I wanna do Jewish weddings all the time now!
Sorry about the photo lovefest below, but this is actually the culled down stuff.

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.


----------



## elsaspet (Sep 1, 2007)

6.





7.





8.





9.





10.


----------



## elsaspet (Sep 1, 2007)

11.





12.





13.





14.





15.


----------



## elsaspet (Sep 1, 2007)

16.





17.





18.





19.





20.


----------



## elsaspet (Sep 1, 2007)

21.





22.





23.





24.


----------



## elsaspet (Sep 1, 2007)

25.





26.


----------



## elsaspet (Sep 1, 2007)

bumpity bump


----------



## NJMAN (Sep 1, 2007)

All I can say is WOW, which is all I ever say about your posts. I just know before looking that your wedding posts will be stunning. Well, this time is no different...nothing short of amazing once again. And you certainly were kept busy processing this batch, werent you. 

This whole event looked like loads of fun. Such great emotions you captured from the B&G as well as the family and guests. I would have to say that #14, #20, #21, and #22 are my favorites in this batch, but they are all great.

Come to think of it, didnt I see the bride and groom in an engagement post from you a while back? They look familiar. Im sure you posted pics of them before.

Great job as usual! :thumbup:

NJ


----------



## Peanuts (Sep 1, 2007)

My word you won't cease to amaze  Love love love them all! (The only one I was a little curious on was #14 for a moment I forgot she was loosing her dress ) Wonderful work!


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Sep 1, 2007)

Peanuts said:


> My word you won't cease to amaze  Love love love them all! (The only one I was a little curious on was #14 for a moment I forgot she was loosing her dress ) Wonderful work!


 

 I was going to say the same thing about number 14! hee hee, we must be the ones with the one track minds.  
These are stunning and beautiful as usual!  I have all the same favorites as njman.  Thank you for sharing another!


----------



## heip (Sep 1, 2007)

Great talent at capturing the moments!!


----------



## glaston (Sep 2, 2007)

Excellent work here!
Wow.

I especially like the object shots and food/wine shots.


----------



## JIP (Sep 2, 2007)

As always wonderful work!!!!


----------



## Nein-reis (Sep 2, 2007)

Great photos!!! But... so, ah ummm... why is she naked in #14???


----------



## elsaspet (Sep 2, 2007)

Hehe, I hadn't noticed that. LOL.
Thanks you guys.  It was funfunfun!


----------



## LittleMan (Sep 2, 2007)

she's really getting into it in #14

it looks like he's trying to make her work for it. :lmao:



amazing pictures. all of them. :thumbup:


----------



## Nein-reis (Sep 2, 2007)

LittleMan said:


> she's really getting into it in #14
> 
> it looks like he's trying to make her work for it. :lmao:
> 
> ...



BUt why is she naked??? someone... please enlighten me...


----------



## oldnavy170 (Sep 2, 2007)

My favorite is #25.  I think it looks awesome in Black & White.  All of them are really great though.


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 2, 2007)

For future use to impress clients, the marriage contract is called the _ketubah_.
The groom stamping on the glass wrapped in cloth is big, big part of ceremony.


----------



## elsaspet (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks Traveler.  I thought I spelled it wrong.  We got the glass breaking, but I had so many faves.....


----------



## twinphotography (Sep 2, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful!

Only one I looked for was the glass being crushed - kind of symbolic of an american kiss.

Superb photos.  Kudos to you!


----------



## JohnMF (Sep 3, 2007)

Great shots aas usual. Looks like everybody was having fun at this wedding.



Nein-reis said:


> BUt why is she naked??? someone... please enlighten me...



It is traditional in Jewish weddings for the bride to be completely naked for the first dance with the groom. Although some non-orthidox jews will allow the wearing of socks during this part of the ceremony, it is generally frowned upon.

I'm not sure if the bride in this shot had her socks on or not, as her feet are out of shot.

I hope this helped


----------



## Nein-reis (Sep 3, 2007)

JohnMF said:


> Great shots aas usual. Looks like everybody was having fun at this wedding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Sounds like a load of horse **** if you ask me.


----------



## elsaspet (Sep 3, 2007)

JohnMF said:


> Great shots aas usual. Looks like everybody was having fun at this wedding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## droyz2000 (Sep 3, 2007)

I have been to a few Jewish weddings but never photographed one. Both times I thought to myself, they are some great photographic opportunities. At least more than a traditional wedding. To me they felt more festive. I think you have captured that very well. Very nice.


----------



## AprilRamone (Sep 3, 2007)

Love #20!  Your reception shots are always so good.  I have a hard time getting a good composition with them.  
Love #15 as well 

My bf is Jewish and his sister is already talking about having me do her wedding.  I've already tried to convince her that maybe it would be better to have her hire someone else...but I don't think she'll take no for an answer  I hope her wedding is this traditional


----------



## DeepSpring (Sep 3, 2007)

I just did my first wedding (as an assistant/ second shooter) which happened to a jewish wedding. It was loads of fun!!

Your shots came out great!! It's hard to pick just a few


----------



## elsaspet (Sep 3, 2007)

Thank you guys!  April, you should do it.  I did some studying, and went to the reheasal to make sure I didn't miss out on any trad stuff, but for the most part it was the same as any other wedding, minus the bs church rules.


----------



## zendianah (Sep 3, 2007)

The wedding looked alot of fun. Your pictures are awesome. You always seem to catch the shot at the right moment. I admire that about you !


----------



## zendianah (Sep 3, 2007)

BTW. Do you use sloppy borders when you give the final pics to the bride and groom?  Or is that something they requested?


----------



## CrazyAva (Sep 3, 2007)

Awesome as always!!  #14, the way her dress is, it looks like she's naked in the middle of the dance floor.  

#'s 21 and 22 had me laughing at the brides face, what a capture.


----------



## Anita (Sep 4, 2007)

Wonderful, wonderful, wonderful! That's all I can say; however, I do have a question - in #9 how do you get so close without actually disturbing the ceremony? This is an awesome shot, but how did you get it? It looks like you were right up there in the middle of it all.

:hail::hail::hail:


----------



## cindyg2024 (Sep 4, 2007)

They are all amazing (as stated many times above).  #14 make the bride look like she's naked though.  LOL


----------



## wildmaven (Sep 4, 2007)

#19 is such a tender shot. The bride is going to love that one!!!!


----------



## elsaspet (Sep 5, 2007)

zendianah said:


> BTW. Do you use sloppy borders when you give the final pics to the bride and groom? Or is that something they requested?


 

Hi Zen,
It's something I automatically do for the reprint gallery.  I noticed that my sales are higher when I do it.


----------



## elsaspet (Sep 5, 2007)

Anita said:


> Wonderful, wonderful, wonderful! That's all I can say; however, I do have a question - in #9 how do you get so close without actually disturbing the ceremony? This is an awesome shot, but how did you get it? It looks like you were right up there in the middle of it all.
> 
> :hail::hail::hail:


 
Hi Anita, 
Thank you.
That one was taken at the back of the Joopa with a 70-200.  I was actually a good 15 feet away. 
Hope that helps!


----------



## bowronfam3 (Sep 5, 2007)

So am I going to find out why she's naked in #14, or at least appears to be?  It's going to drive me nuts if I don't find out!  LOL!


----------

